# HTC Desire vs Iphone?



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Can anyone comment on the HTC when compared to Apple's iconic phone? I'm up for renewal next month and I've been with Nokia since the days of the 7170 Slide phone (Matrix), and finally considering switching from Nokia due to a lack of current decent handsets.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2010)

Do you want technical and versatile and a bit clunky, or easy to use and slick, but more controlled ?

For what it's worth, the iphone is better for everyone who isn't a nerd 

Let the fanboy battle........... COMMENCE!


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Just after a decent first smart phone. I'm on T-mobile and it's difficult to get one of them if not impossible on my tarrif and I wanted to stick to the same network. I've read that the HTC is very close to the Iphone so just wanting feedback from anyone who has one and has also used the Iphone.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2010)

Naresh said:


> Just after a decent first smart phone. I'm on T-mobile and it's difficult to get one of them if not impossible on my tarrif and I wanted to stick to the same network. I've read that the HTC is very close to the Iphone so just wanting feedback from anyone who has one and has also used the Iphone.


i've got an iphone, and my mrs has a phone running android 2.1 or whatever the latest is.

I've used both a lot, and i prefer the simplicity of the iphone, which does absolutely everything i want to use it for, and is a joy to use.

The android phones are definitely improving, but it's a bit clunky and complicated in comparison....

If it's your first smartphone, i would definitely suggest the iphone, but i'm sure you'd be more than happy with either....


----------



## drjam (Apr 7, 2006)

Reading and replying from a HTC desire.
Brilliant phone.
Can't compare to the iPhone as I've never owned or wanted one, but can't see how it could be described as remotely clunky or complicated unless you're a complete bozo.
:wink:


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2010)

drjam said:


> Reading and replying from a HTC desire.
> Brilliant phone.
> Can't compare to the iPhone as I've never owned or wanted one, but can't see how it could be described as remotely clunky or complicated unless you're a complete bozo.
> :wink:


I'm not. And comparitively... It is


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

This might be of assistance to you.


----------



## Martin L (Jan 19, 2008)

I've got a htc legend. It is the sexiest phone out there. It's running android 2.1 and I think the whole htc experience is a breath of fresh air compared to the iphone.
The iPhone is a great device but it's getting a bit old hat. Android is the platform of the future.
Really need to see what the new apple firmware brings as it's already lagging behind android and really needs to be special to better android 2.2 which is released very soon.
The take up of android devices in the US is greater then iPhone which proves finally apple have some strong competition.
I do love the iPhone however it is overpriced for what it is hence I've gone android.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Slightly off topic, but this looks like another excellent phone from HTC. (No, I don't work for HTC, or have a HTC phone for that matter)


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

,


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2010)

Toshiba said:


> The does look and sound good.
> 
> One thing that is a disappointment is that the systems doesn't have more RAM. OK you can use SD, but it would be nice to have 8 or 16GB in the phone AND external storage too.
> 
> I'm tempted to swap.


RAM is nothing to do with storage.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Im in the same boat and have been deliberating for the last month or so.

Currently have a HTC HD which has been brilliant but Im leaning more towards the 32GB iPhone at the mo.

iPhone better for music and the app store is brilliant.

HTC is a bit different and everyone has a bloody iPhone


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Bear in mind a new iPhone is due out in the next few months, rumours are abound.....


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

i'm biased with the iphone, but isn't there going to be replacement out this year?

same argument for PC vs Mac
having just picked up a macbook, the simplicity, ease, and it all working is great, having had pc laptops for the last 10 years and for work.

apple charges a premium, but the products and support are great


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Really don't understand the thinking behind 'don't buy an iphone there is a new one due out'. There are always new versions of everything in life but that doesn't mean the previous version is now null and void :?


----------



## Dave-TT (Feb 24, 2009)

New iphone should be out 7th June



T3RBO said:


> Really don't understand the thinking behind 'don't buy an iphone there is a new one due out'. There are always new versions of everything in life but that doesn't mean the previous version is now null and void :?


I guess this is mostly applicable to people who like to have the latest tech toys, that being said i don't go out spending money on tech just for the sake of having the latest toys! I will be getting the new iPhone simply because my current contract ran up yesterday, so i want to upgrade


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Dave-TT said:


> New iphone should be out 7th June


Announcement and launch are two COMPLETELY different things. Yes the new iPhone is expected to be announced at the same conference they announce OS4.0, but due to the iPad delays, I would expect to see the new iPhone start being physically delivered sometime in July.


----------



## Dave-TT (Feb 24, 2009)

kmpowell said:


> Dave-TT said:
> 
> 
> > New iphone should be out 7th June
> ...


You are right they are, there have be rumours that it may be announced and released on the same day at WWDC, that is the only really reason i said "should be out" but yes realistically you are right it will be more like a month or so after the announcement that it will be released


----------



## Dixon Bainbridge (May 27, 2008)

I'm really impressed by the Desire (i'm also impressed with the 3Gs). The only thing that really lets it down for me is the very poor battery life. I know you can't expect much from a smartphone but to put it in perspective - the 3Gs has a better battery life and a lot of people grumble at that!

I'm going to wait for the new iphone and compare the both - not because I want the 'latest thing', but because I don't want to end up having a lesser phone for 18months/2 years because I couldn't wait another month or two.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

The Desire gets some great reviews on Voadfones web site

http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/mobile- ... tcdsr-sprm


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

T3RBO said:


> Really don't understand the thinking behind 'don't buy an iphone there is a new one due out'. There are always new versions of everything in life but that doesn't mean the previous version is now null and void :?


Unlike the TT............. I'll get me coat


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

wallsendmag said:


> T3RBO said:
> 
> 
> > Really don't understand the thinking behind 'don't buy an iphone there is a new one due out'. There are always new versions of everything in life but that doesn't mean the previous version is now null and void :?
> ...


Put the coat on and hang it back up


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Can anyone who has a Desire comment on the ease of sending text messages as I've read that the keys on the touchscreen are closer together than on the iphone and therefore a bit cumbersome?I had an iphone for a short time and couldn't get to grips with the texting which is the main reason I sent it back.

I think (and I may be wrong!) that existing O2 customers can get a handset for £285 and bung in a 12 month Simplicity sim card for £10 a month with 300 minutes and unlimited texts plus a data bolt on for £5 a month which sounds good to me.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2010)

WozzaTT said:


> Can anyone who has a Desire comment on the ease of sending text messages as I've read that the keys on the touchscreen are closer together than on the iphone and therefore a bit cumbersome?I had an iphone for a short time and couldn't get to grips with the texting which is the main reason I sent it back.
> 
> I think (and I may be wrong!) that existing O2 customers can get a handset for £285 and bung in a 12 month Simplicity sim card for £10 a month with 300 minutes and unlimited texts plus a data bolt on for £5 a month which sounds good to me.


a web bolt on is £7.50 per month i think.... and £285 sounds a bit too cheap to me....


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

manphibian said:


> WozzaTT said:
> 
> 
> > Can anyone who has a Desire comment on the ease of sending text messages as I've read that the keys on the touchscreen are closer together than on the iphone and therefore a bit cumbersome?I had an iphone for a short time and couldn't get to grips with the texting which is the main reason I sent it back.
> ...


Will give 02 a call and check it out - someone on the O2 forum has just confirmed the £285 for the handset plus a 'Simplicity for Smartphones' sim card (300 mins, unlimited texts, unlimited web) for £15 a month.


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

WozzaTT said:


> Will give 02 a call and check it out - someone on the O2 forum has just confirmed the £285 for the handset plus a 'Simplicity for Smartphones' sim card (300 mins, unlimited texts, unlimited web) for £15 a month.


I bought my iPhone so have a SIM only monthly contract that's 1200 texts, 600 minutes + unlimited data and a US calls bolt on for £20/mth so the above sounds reasonable/about right.


----------



## swfblade (Apr 24, 2007)

Naresh, HTC phones are, generally speaking, awesome.

I've had both and I have an iPhone at the moment (as you know... :lol: ) and to be honest its nowhere near as good as the latest HTC's. We have several different models being used here and, to be frank, they walk all over the iPhone, in terms of speed, ease of use quality of components/screen/camera etc.

Having said that, the iPhone is getting on a bit, in phone terms and the new release of the iPhone 4 should hopefully bring it back to the front of the market.

My opinion then:
If you're getting one now, get the HTC. If you are prepared to wait, wait and see of the iPhone 4 is any good, if not then get a HTC.

hth


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

WozzaTT said:


> manphibian said:
> 
> 
> > WozzaTT said:
> ...


If anyone is currently with O2 and fancies getting a Desire via this route it is possible (ie handset for £285 and then a sim card on a 12 month contract for £15 a month which provides 300 mins, unlimited texts and unlimited internet). Out of stock til 7 June though so they said to phone back on the 8th.


----------



## Albert Bridge (Aug 26, 2008)

I've had my Desire for about a month now - fantastic phone. I upgraded from a Blackberry and it is just so much quicker,I'm very impressed. However,I've never had an Iphone so can't compare.
There is a really long thread on PistonHeads forum (under computers and gadgets)that is really informative. I would post a link but not sure if that's allowed. :? 
The keyboard does take some getting used to,especially in portrait mode but once you've caliberated it it's okay. Battery life strangely tends to improve after a weeks usage - not sure why.....I would definitely recommend it - but as I say,I can't compare it to an Iphone.


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

I'm leaning heavily towards the Desire now as had a play when I realised my 12 year old cousin (kids these days and their gadgests!  ) had one, so had a hands on feel. Texting seems simple in landscape mode. If T Mobile can offer me an Iphone (not sure if they do) then I will bite the bullet and join the "sheep" otherwise be different and enter the HTC world.


----------



## Jen-TT (Feb 2, 2009)

Naresh said:


> I'm leaning heavily towards the Desire now as had a play when I realised my 12 year old cousin (kids these days and their gadgests!  ) had one, so had a hands on feel. Texting seems simple in landscape mode. If T Mobile can offer me an Iphone (not sure if they do) then I will bite the bullet and join the "sheep" otherwise be different and enter the HTC world.


Bad news Naresh,

T-mobile wont be getting the new iphone which is due late june/ early july not for a few months anyway. They do have the current iphone but do not advertise it as they only give them out to loyal high paying customers who are forced to leave t-mobile because they want an iphone.

Think about maybe changing networks but wait max 1 month if u can for the new one to come out then make your decision


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

Hey Naresh,

take it from someone who has tried, I am a T-Mobile customer, and have been for a number of years (10+ i think), I upgraded in April to the HTC Desire, and one thing that I hated the most was the battery life. I used Exchange E-Mail, and switched all the widgets off, and I couldn't get a day out of it. I do not get for one second why you would design a phone that integrates with your social life and is all "instant" but to use these features you have to be plugged into a wall the whole day.

As it was an upgrade through t-mobile I had 14 days to decide, and I decided to send it back. I thought long and hard about the iPhone as I have an iTouch and love it to bits, but wasnt sure on the iPhone battery life. I have owned a 3G in the past and it wasnt bad but wasnt great either. When I owned it previously I didnt have exchange email and push notifications were non existant so I was hesitant that the battery life on a 3GS with these extra features would be good.

T-Mobile retentions offered me an officially unlocked handset as an upgrade. The handset was supplied by Chitter Chatter and is a white 16gb 3GS. Having used it for 2 weeks now, all I can say is WOW! The 3GS is as awesome. Granted, the battery doesnt last 3 days like the BlackBerry, but it lasts a whole day with every thing ON. The Desire couldnt do that!


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

amiTT said:


> Hey Naresh,
> 
> take it from someone who has tried, I am a T-Mobile customer, and have been for a number of years (10+ i think), I upgraded in April to the HTC Desire, and one thing that I hated the most was the battery life. I used Exchange E-Mail, and switched all the widgets off, and I couldn't get a day out of it. I do not get for one second why you would design a phone that integrates with your social life and is all "instant" but to use these features you have to be plugged into a wall the whole day.
> 
> ...


Good to read some real reviews of these handsets as opposed to the garbage you hear from sales staff in carphone warehouse and the like. Battery life is something I am well aware of from these latest smartphones and a prime reason I haven't upgraded to one earlier. My current N95 8GB is by far the best phone I have ever had because it just does everything I need. Even with internet browsing, video playback, email/text/calls I get around 5 days between charges. Nothing comes close in my opinion and probably why I can still get £100 cashback from most recycling companies.

As mentioned, it would drive me nuts having to keep a smartphone plugged in all day to use half it's decent features so if the Desire is really that bad I will try and get an Iphone from T-mobile as a loyal customer as I've been with them since 1998. I did go for the Nokia N97 this time last year but hated the interface and poor touchscreen albeit a good battery life. Not surprisingly they discontinued it and even the current lame replacement N900 isn't anything to write home about!

I think in order to be happy each Iphone/Desire should be packaged with several batteries and a desktop charger in each box! [smiley=book2.gif] :?


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Battery life is certainly a concern on the Desire but if you do some reading up on the Android forums you'll find plenty of people who have lots of applications running all day long and get a day out of it.

Admittedly poor but if you charge it every night and perhaps the odd charge whilst at your desk or whatever it shouldn't be too much of a problem.


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

Also - just to add, the apps written for android are not as good as the iPhone, take the facebook app as a prime example. iPhone FB has virtually every feature, including chat integrated into the app. The android app however is a front end for the mobile website, and every time you click something, your browser launches and the mobile website is displayed. The only thing I found integrated was the wall and photos, even that was sketchy!

More and more developers are choosing to develop for the iPhone and now the iPad too (within a month the iPad app library is massive) and will continue to as long as Apple continue to develop devices that people actually want. Alongside the vast amount of accessories and integration into daily lives (car kits, hifis, etc) the iPhone will always outlast any other competition.

One more small thing to add, unless you are looking for a high def screen, a flash on your camera and a front facing camera, the iPhone 3GS will do all you need it to do, and will also support OS4 fully when it comes out possibly next week.

Alongside the Spirit Jailbreak and AppTrackr, the iPhone is the winner by far for me!


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2010)

agree. The android market is horrid in comparison. Couldn't even find a proper eBay app.

my missus has had to turn email push off to get it to last the day on her android phone. Weak.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

manphibian said:


> The android market is horrid in comparison.


That will hopefully be changing later this year. 2 of the worlds biggest TelCo's are putting some huge 'push' behind Android becasue the user experience of the Android Market place s so sh*t!

We've been doing various marketing promos (mainly seeding content around the web trying to gain exposure) for Voda around android really pushing it hard, becasue Voda beleive Android is going to go big over the next 6-12 months. For example go to Google, type in "meet android", then hit the 'I feel lucky' button.

There are LOTS of new Android phones coming out over the next few months and it's from new manufacturers who have recognised the platform is a good rival to Apple. SE and Samsung to name but two. After playing with the 'final' new iPhone for the first time last week, I am convinced Apple will be playing catch-up quicker than they first thought.


----------



## xan173 (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm an IT nerd and there's nothing I can't do with a jailbroken iPhone that would give me reason to go Android.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

xan173 said:


> I'm an IT nerd and there's nothing I can't do with a jailbroken iPhone that would give me reason to go Android.


Don't get me wrong, I'm an Apple man through and through (have been since 2002) and have had every iPhone, and will defo get a 4th gen. BUT, and it's a BIG but, the iPhone is going to be a bit lacking unless they develop 4.0 a bit more.


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

kmpowell said:


> xan173 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm an IT nerd and there's nothing I can't do with a jailbroken iPhone that would give me reason to go Android.
> ...


Heard much about the Nokia N8 yet? Looks like it might be Nokia's first stab at getting a share of the Apple/HTC market?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

WozzaTT said:


> Heard much about the Nokia N8 yet?


Last I heard it had been SEVERELY delayed (a Nokia phone severly delayed, surely not! :roll: ) To date we've been working with Nokia on their "Free Sat Nav" marketing, so that's where all their energy is going right now. As with all things Nokia, I wouldn't hold your breath, and even when it's launched it'll be riddled with problems and bugs.


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

The N8 does look and sound good but as mentioned, probably will be let down by bugs and problems. Also heard alot of HTC's were being recalled too! :?

On another note I just realised Orange and T-Mobile merged, so wondering what impact that would have on what phones (such as Iphone) would be available to existing T-Mobile customers.


----------



## Jen-TT (Feb 2, 2009)

New iphone should be announced tomorrow at the WWDC (around 6pm London time)


----------



## swfblade (Apr 24, 2007)

All this talk about Android and Apple, I would like to point out that Windows mobile, like that which runs on the HTC HD, is another option. I'm not a fan of Android, yet, still think it has a way to go to catch up with the other 2, but thats just my opinion.


----------



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

swfblade said:


> All this talk about Android and Apple, I would like to point out that Windows mobile, like that which runs on the HTC HD, is another option. I'm not a fan of Android, yet, still think it has a way to go to catch up with the other 2, but thats just my opinion.


Windows Mobile has now fallen below Android in terms of sales according this article http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/thereporters/rorycellanjones/2010/05/smartphone_wars_android_hot_wi.html

Personally I'm not too suprised. I've persevered with my HTC Diamond 2 with WM 6.5.1 but it's only a matter of time before it meets its demise, probably at the hands of a large hammer. It's a slow and bloated OS, performance is dire despite numerous ROM upgrades. My colleagues saw sense some while back, some went to non-touchscreen WM devices which seem to be far more usable. Some have opted for iPhones and some Android phones. Windows Mobile 7 looks to offer some improvements but does impose some new restrictions, will it be too little too late though.


----------



## swfblade (Apr 24, 2007)

Just coz its sold more, doesn't mean it's better. Maybe its just because I am more used to the WM interface (my previous 2 phones before the iPhone were both WM6). As said its personal preference and will be for everyone. Its the usual try em all out and see what you prefer advice really.


----------



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

swfblade said:


> Just coz its sold more, doesn't mean it's better. Maybe its just because I am more used to the WM interface (my previous 2 phones before the iPhone were both WM6). As said its personal preference and will be for everyone. Its the usual try em all out and see what you prefer advice really.


Very true, sales aren't everything but I can see why WM is suffering. I've been using WM since it first made an appearance on phones, before that CE and PocketPC. The interface is looking tired and although HTC Sense improves the experience, it's just an extra layer to slow things down even more. I work for a company that provides hosted MS Exchange solutions, we're seeing increasing number of clients asking for assistance configuring the email client on Android & iPhones, in part because some have become fed up with the performance of WM. Given I'm the only one left in our company on a touchscreen WM Pro interface must have some bearing on where the product is going wrong.

As you say the best thing is to try all the options but to get a real understanding you need to live with each of them for a little while.


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

WozzaTT said:


> Battery life is certainly a concern on the Desire but if you do some reading up on the Android forums you'll find plenty of people who have lots of applications running all day long and get a day out of it.
> 
> Admittedly poor but if you charge it every night and perhaps the odd charge whilst at your desk or whatever it shouldn't be too much of a problem.


Havent yet read to the end of this thread, but just for info my HTC Hero runs find for a whole day with everything on (WiFi, Bluetooh, 3G, Data etc). However, in poor signal areas the battery takes a pounding continually being off the network and back on (as was the case when in a field all day Saturday). Other than that I really like the Hero (and that's on Android 1.6) - does everything I needed and was half the price of the 3Gs (I needed to buy outright as I'm not in the UK long enough to sign an 18month contract).


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

I went into an O2 store the other day looking for an upgrade because my current normal phone is 3.5 years old and I fancy an update - still works fine, just a bit bored with it. I said I wanted phone, text, calculator, personal organiser and note-taking, competent camera and about 1gb of storage, not fussed at all about mp3 capability, and definitely need a normal ring-ring ringtone. The thick sales assistant first tried to sell me an iphone and thereafter kept bringing out smart phone after smart phone with great big fancy touch-screens.... eventually I walked out, because she was speaking at me with one of those chav scum faux-Jamaican accents and she clearly had no intention of trying to sell me what I wanted. I just don't get the obsession with smart phones in general and the iphone in particular, so I love this:

http://phandroid.com/2010/06/30/nsfw-ip ... dont-care/

iphone wankers.


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Have to say I've come to the conclusion that I don't need or want a smartphone - I've had both an Iphone 3g and HTC Desire in the past and sent both back within a couple of weeks. Reasonably useful on the odd occasion but I can get calls, texts and emails on my non-smartphone and the vast majority of the 'cool' apps on both devices are a waste of space IMO.

For what it's worth - much preferred the Desire over the Iphone but the battery life is absolutely appalling!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2010)

I currently have an HTC Touch HD and I've just bought my wife an iPhone 4, 32 Gb. While I still like my HTC, I'm afraid I have to bow down before the universal excellence that is the new iPhone. It looks terrific, feels solid and well made, is easy to set up and use and works with lightning speed. She probably would admit to below average interest in gadgets and tech and has just migrated from an old Samsung SGH-U600 slide phone and she's smitten and very impressed.

In terms of free apps, I stuck on the usual suspects: Facebook, eBay, PayPal, RedLaser, etc. I rather like the Met Office weather, Yell and I stuck on the complete works of Shakespeare (48 Mb) last night just to answer a few of those irksome queries when you think of a quote or phrase and you know it's from Shakespeare but don't know which play, act or scene and the context of it.

It's awesome, I want one now, and I HATE jumping on bandwagons.

Doug


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Doug Short said:


> I currently have an HTC Touch HD and I've just bought my wife an iPhone 4,It's awesome, I want one now, and I HATE jumping on bandwagons.
> 
> Doug


I have the Touch HD as well, and I would be interested to know if you looked at the HD2?


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2010)

triplefan said:


> I have the Touch HD as well, and I would be interested to know if you looked at the HD2?


Yes, I had a quick look but quickly dismissed it because since I only got my Touch HD (SIM free to continue my Vodafone PAYT) at a cost of £500 in October 2008 IIRC and it does everything I want (big clear screen, variety of input interfaces including full QWERTY keyboard which works as well as the iPhone in landscape format with a simple crack that rotates the screen when you press and hold the phone button, TomTom V7.9 satnav, Memory Map OS Landanger 1:50,000 maps to replace a handheld Garmin GPS for outdoor use, Handmark Scrabble, Hotmail via push and simple, in your face calendar that syncs with Outlook, 5 MP camera, familiar WM6.1 interface, Word, Excel mobile, etc.), I deemed the improvement on offer was worth shelling out again for.

I love the iPhone but can't justify it and am satisfied with the HTC with Piel Frama tan leather case it looks classy and gets the job done. I think, therefore, that an iPhone 4 and an HTC Touch HD with the aforementioned features are sufficient to meet our household needs!

Doug


----------

